

Using a Circle CI build server as an ad-hoc QA environment - jipiboily
https://blog.rainforestqa.com/2014-09-11-using-circle-ci-as-an-ad-hoc-qa-environment/

======
jipiboily
I'm the author of this post, let me know if you have questions and/or
comments! :)

